# Man of Steel - Beide Trailer zum düsteren Superman-Film



## PCGamesRedaktion (1. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Man of Steel - Beide Trailer zum düsteren Superman-Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Man of Steel - Beide Trailer zum düsteren Superman-Film


----------



## JeremyClarkson (1. August 2012)

Wenn es stimmt, das der Film in 3D und IMAX rauskommen wird, obwohl er weder mit (James Camerons) 3D- noch mit IMAX-Kameras gedreht wurde, dann ist das Werk das Geld nicht wert, egal, wie düster der Trailer auch sein mag. Nur gut, das Christopher Nolan die 3D-Geldmachmaschine erfolgreich von TDKR fern halten konnte!


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2012)

JeremyClarkson schrieb:


> Wenn es stimmt, das der Film in 3D und IMAX rauskommen wird, obwohl er weder mit (James Camerons) 3D- noch mit IMAX-Kameras gedreht wurde, dann ist das Werk das Geld nicht wert, egal, wie düster der Trailer auch sein mag. Nur gut, das Christopher Nolan die 3D-Geldmachmaschine erfolgreich von TDKR fern halten konnte!


 
das wäre wirklich eher blöde
Wenn dann muss schon nativ sein

Aber so bin ich auf jedenfall schonmal gespannt, aber hoffentlich wird das nicht so ein Batman-Me Too Titel


----------



## JeremyClarkson (1. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> das wäre wirklich eher blöde
> Wenn dann muss schon nativ sein
> 
> Aber so bin ich auf jedenfall schonmal gespannt, aber hoffentlich wird das nicht so ein Batman-Me Too Titel


 
Was meinst du damit? Düster ist doch im Moment total im Trend. Die wären doch schön blöd, wenn die da wieder so eine Slapstick-Lachnummer drauß machen, wie sie es in den ersten Werken mit Christopher Reeve gemacht haben. Heutzutage total peinlich, meiner Meinung nach.

Übrigens haben wir es Warner Bros. zu verdanken, dass der Streifen digital verschlimmbessert wird. Die haben schon bei TDKR versucht, Nolan zu 3D zu zwingen, doch der hat NEIN! gesagt. Bei TMOS hat er dann seinen Willen leider nicht durchsetzen können, und so wird da jetzt tatsächlich 3D und IMAX digital drüber gebügelt. Sowas hat eigentlich kein Film verdient. Das müsste gesetzlich verboten werden!


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2012)

naja, man muss aber auch nicht ´jedem Trend folgen und so Zwanghaft auf düster machen ist auch dann so´n Murkses wieder die schlechten Superman Teile


----------



## wingo80 (1. August 2012)

Die vorherigen Superman-Filme waren nicht düster und waren oft Flops. Ist doch okay, wenn sie mal was anderes probieren, oder?


----------



## Paldonhb (1. August 2012)

die musik in dem trailer wurde bei herr der ringe gespielt, nachdem gandalfin die tiefe stürzte nachdem er den balrock aufhalten wollte


----------



## PassitheRock (1. August 2012)

Na ja, ein Trailer ist das nicht. Sind nur Teaser. Aber Geile Idee 2 Teaser zu bringen und einen von Supermann seinem Vater Jor-El (Russel Crow) und einmal von Clark Kent seinem Vater Mr. Kent (Kevin Costner) vertonen zu lassen.

Ich gestehe das mir bis jetzt alle Filme gefallen haben und ich freue mich schon tierisch auf diesen Film


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (1. August 2012)

Und was soll daran düster sein?


----------



## Meckermann (1. August 2012)

wingo80 schrieb:


> Die vorherigen Superman-Filme waren nicht düster und waren oft Flops. Ist doch okay, wenn sie mal was anderes probieren, oder?


 
Superman ist einfach der langweiligste aller Superhelden, da können sie das Licht hoch oder runter drehen, wie sie wollen.


----------



## shirib (3. August 2012)

Paldonhb schrieb:


> die musik in dem trailer wurde bei herr der ringe gespielt, nachdem gandalfin die tiefe stürzte nachdem er den balrock aufhalten wollte


 Dann habe ich mich ja doch nicht verhört. ^^ Auf jeden Fall kling es sehr sehr änhlich.


----------



## Lukecheater (3. August 2012)

Ich hatte ebenfalls sofort an Herr der Ringe gedacht, bei der Musik


----------

